# Sight fishing big uglies on light tackle!



## TX_Salt (Nov 13, 2018)

#swampdonkeys


----------



## BA (Nov 22, 2014)

Beat them big uglies up.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Sight fishing those guys is one of my guilty pleasures.


----------



## efi2712micro (Sep 17, 2015)

The Big Uglies have always been more opportunistic than targeted. I live in the Houston area but fish south Texas. How do you target them? Specific locations, approach, etc.?


----------



## richg99 (Nov 28, 2009)

Tons of Big Uglies being caught, right now, off of the Texas City Dike. They have a Facebook page and show the fish every day. Lots of bull Reds showing up, too. https://www.facebook.com/groups/texascitydikefishing/


----------

